# Post op infection at wound site



## Vanessa123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am having a bit of a memory loss. If patient comes back to the office for a post op visit after a total abdominal hysterectomy or a c-section and the site of surgery has now become infected. Can you bill an office visit for the complication of the infection during the post op period or is that considered part of the global package.

Thanks in advance.

Vanessa


----------



## LTibbetts (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Vanessa,
I posted a reply to your post but it is in the OB/GYM forum. Check there


----------



## jgibson66 (May 7, 2010)

Hi Vanessa,

Yes you can code the post op infection, just add a 24 modifier to it.

Jill Gibson, CPC


----------



## LindaEV (May 7, 2010)

jgibson66 said:


> Hi Vanessa,
> 
> Yes you can code the post op infection, just add a 24 modifier to it.
> 
> Jill Gibson, CPC



minor complication that can be handled in the office are considered a part of the global package. A 24 modifier means the service is "unrelated". An infection due to a surgery is very much related.


----------

